# 2015 Micra!



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 

Hello fellow Nissan owners. I currently drive a 2001 Sentra 2.0(SR20DE). The body is really falling apart. I am picking up a 2015 Nissan Micra Thursday. I live in Ontario Canada. It looks like there is no section on here for this vehicle so I guess this might be good bye for now. I have enjoyed this forum and all the help I have received through the years.


----------

